# Help in Tampa/Clearwater Area



## graceandhayes (Jun 5, 2012)

I live in Mt Pleasant, SC and have friends in the Westchase area of Tampa we visit a few times a year. I surf fish in the Charleston, SC area. I would like to bring my gear down and try some surf fishing in the Clearwater/Tampa area, but have no idea what works and where to fish.

In SC the fish are fairly close to shore (25-75 yards) so I fish with 7.5' medium action rod, 5000 size spinning reel, with fish finder or double drop rig for tackle. Bait is usually finger mullet, cut mullet, or small pieces of fresh shrimp. Usually catch whiting, red drum, black drum, with the occasional trout, pompano, bluefish, etc. Usually fish circle hook sizes #4 up to 2/0, with 25lb test fluorocarbon leaders. Usually 2oz to 4oz pyramid sinkers to hold bottom in current. I prefer to fish early morning - on the beach at sunrise, and usually best luck couple hours before and couple hours after low tide.

So, not looking for anyone's secret spots - I can read a beach and surf, but not sure where to even start. Could use some advice on what beach to fish and where to park. Can I use the same rod and reel, or will I need a bigger rod to cast farther? What type of rigs are typically used? Will bait work, or should I switch to artificials? I can throw a cast net, so will there be bait in the surf? Do I need live bait, or will cut bait work? I know, lots of questions. Since I will only be fishing a couple of days a year, I would appreciate any advice to get me started, otherwise it could take me years to figure out the area on my own.

Thanks in advance, and tight lines, 
Chris


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Live pinfish and live finger mullet could score you a big ole snook. Lots of folks fish off the causeways and around bridges down there for snook.....I know they catch them out of the surf, too.........not sure of what rigs they use or anything.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello, Chris !

I used to live in South Florida . . . This may be helpful to you !

Pier 60 has a reputation of NOT being a "hotspot" for fishing action . . . 

From the looks of things, these areas look to be promising for action.

Pier Fishing :

(1) Fort DeSoto Park ( Actually, two piers here, one on the Gulf and the other in the Bay )

*http://www.best-of-st-pete-beach.com/fort-desoto-fishing-pier.html

http://www.yelp.com/biz/gulf-pier-fort-desoto-park-tierra-verde

http://www.floridasportsman.com/2011/05/16/features_060120/
*

Bridge Fishing :

John's Pass Bridge

*http://www.tbnweekly.com/pubs/beach_beacon/content_articles/112211_bhb-01.txt

http://www.flfish.com/how_to/pier_fishing.htm
*

Surf Fishing:

This would require detailed "local knowledge" of the area and I suggest that you call a couple of Tackle Shops in that area for Surf advice . . . Hopefully, others, here on the forum will add info. too .

Tight Lines !


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I use 3-5 inch pinfish for snook, hooked through the nose, no weights. Just toss em out there. Use live, in fact even if they are still alive but looking a bit beat up, change them out. If you can't get pinfish use stuff by Mirrolure. I haven't seen a snook caught on shrimp or cut. Snook tend to be aggressive, use a bait (live or lure) that is lively in action. I'd go with 20 lb main line, 25-30 lb Seaguar Leader (3-5 ft).

Edit
When they are in season, bare in mind to keep one you need a Snook Permit.


----------

